# Allegheny Chinkapin



## Cadence (Mar 31, 2014)

Attracts lots of honey bees, flies, bumble bees and sweat bees.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for posting the photo, haven't seen a chinkapin in over 30 years around here. I have 25-30 hybrid (AM crossed with another type of chestnut or two) chestnut trees but no chinkapins, all died as far as I can tell.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

I miss the chinkapins. I know where there are a few left, but they are few and far between. Like Gary, I have a couple hundred hybrid chestnuts that are nearly 20 years old we planted for the game. Bees do indeed love them. Ours is late due to weather. looking forward to the blossom. G


----------

